# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Lancer une anim flash (SWF) a partir de python

## samball

Salut a tous,

pour les besoins d'un prototype il faudrait que j'arrive a lancer une animation flash a partir d'un script python.

Pour l'instant, j'envisage les pistes suivantes:
utiliser un player flash standalonecompiler mon animation flash dans un .exelancer le navigateur web par defaut en mode "minimaliste"

J'ai deja trouve quelques outils qui permettent de compiler des anim. flash en .exe, mais ce processus sera beaucoup trop lourd pour moi a terme.

La methode du navigateur web par defaut en mode minimaliste me plait beaucoup, mais les quelques codes que j'ai trouve par-ci par-la ne marchent pas.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## pacificator

```

```

----------


## samball

Merci pour ta reponse,

je suis en train de la tester et j'ai un petit probleme. Lorsque je file mon swf a mon navigateur, il se lance sans probleme, mais quand je fais avec le webbrowser.open('mon.swf'), a ce moment la je tombe sur le message: "windows cannot open this file..." avec la proposition de choisir le programme avec lequel on veut l'ouvrir...

Y a quelque chose que j'ai rate?

----------


## pacificator

C'est apparemment dut au module webbrowser qui utilise os.startfile qui permet d'ouvrir un fichier avec l'application associ.
Je suppose que en double-cliquant sur ton .swf, il te demande avec quel appli l'ouvrir?

----------


## samball

en fait quand je met le chemin de mon swf dans le navigateur, il s'affiche bien, par contre effectivement, si je double clique dessus dans l'exploreur, il m'ouvre la meme fenetre.

----------


## pacificator

sous windows, tu peux faire, avec firefox:

```

```

Mais c'est loin d'tre propre comme code....

Il est aussi possible de crer l'association swf <=> firefox dans ouvrir avec.. mais c'est pas portable comme solution.

----------


## samball

sinon j'ai vu trainer sur un forum la possibilite d'utiliser wxPython avec une certaine "FlashWindow" pour pouvoir embbed du flash dans une appli python.

de plus en plus, je me demande si la bonne methode serait pas d'avoir un player flash standalone...

le probleme c'est que ca semble etre assez dur a trouver.

----------

